# Woman 2, thugs 0 after home invasion



## Spork3245 (Jul 25, 2010)

Amazing!
During a home invasion in Oklahoma, a woman shoots the two invaders as they are about to rape her. Kills one, other one's in the hospital.
http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=181341


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2010)

A glass raised to a failed mission.


----------



## Carol (Jul 25, 2010)

> Smith told WND she had come into her apartment after a late-night run  for errands  she keeps unusual hours because of shift work at a  hospital. She had one more item to fetch from outside but never got the  chance because, within 20 seconds of her entering, the suspects  followed.



Whooooaaaa.....damn does that hit home.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 25, 2010)

*"The only way to stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun."*

A quote from the news story that is so obvious in its truth it makes you wonder why governments don't see it ...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 26, 2010)

The word *"NO"* means so much more when you have *a gun in your hand*.

Deaf


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> *"The only way to stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun."*
> 
> A quote from the news story that is so obvious in its truth it makes you wonder why governments don't see it ...


 

It's not just the governments however you would need to persuade, there's a lot of people simply don't want to be armed or see why the country should be armed. There is no huge grassroots call for people to be armed in this country. There are those who say that these people are 'brainwashed' by successive governments but I've talked to a great many on this subject and the will isn't there either to arm or have the police routinely armed. I've lived in Germany too where although the police are armed the people there don't particularly want to be armed themselves.
Tbh many if not most people don't want to go down what they see as the American route of having guns everywhere. I have workmen in my house at the moment ( the upstairs ceilings fell down due to hot water tank disintegrating), five of them putting new boiler and ceilings up, had quick discussion and no they don't see the need despite this article for people to be armed but then I suppose we don't have a level of crime here that needs it. They are far from being brainwashed btw, have opinions on all sorts lol. Now I shall have to go and put the kettle on again!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 27, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> It's not just the governments however you would need to persuade, there's a lot of people simply don't want to be armed or see why the country should be armed.


 
People who don't want to be armed, don't have to be; I don't think anyone realistically argues for it to be manditory.

Just don't make it illegal for those is us who would like to be able to defend ourselves against armed assailants when we have the need. If our house is ever broken into, whilst we are there, then I would like to have the legal option of having myself and a sword between my missus and potential harm.

One thing to bear in mind is the legislation with regard to weapons, particulary firearms, in this country {England}, stems from a motive of suppressing and oppressing the population, not from any altruistic desire to serve the 'public good'. Fear of Bolshvism fueled it in the early C20th. That has been the case in every instance of disarming the population that I have heard of i.e. serving the interests of the government, not the people.

People have just grown used to being penned and herded and don't miss what they have never had {other than the criminals of course}.


----------



## MJS (Jul 27, 2010)

Good for her!!!   Sadly, the scumbags will try to press charges, which will most likely fail.  I'll always be amazed as to how someone can break into your house, attack you, the homeowner defends themselves, and the badguy tries to sue for injuries.


----------

